# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  pijn door een zenuw tussen de 4 en de 5 wervel die links geen bescherm kapsel heeft.

## taboe

Kan door deze zenuwpijn in de rug en ook bil en L.been zoveel uitstraling hebben in je knie dat het lijkt alsof je knie enorm ontstoken en pijnlijk is dat je er nauwelijks op lopen kunt ( röntgen foto's hebben uitgewezen dat de knie en heup voor mijn leeftijd 67 jaar nog prima zijn.) ook na spuiten in mijn rug en mijn knie is er weinig verbetering opgetreden

----------


## Wendy

Hoe gek het ook klink, maar het is mogelijk. Een kennis van mij had last van zijn bovenbeen en hij kon maar niet achterhalen wat het was. Toen vertelde ik hem dat het ook met zijn rug te maken kan hebben. Hij is naar de fysio geweest en het bleek inderdaad met zijn rug te maken te hebben. wat precies weet ik niet meer, maar het kan. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld last van mijn schouder als voel ik geen pijn in mijn schouder. Mijn bovenarm en mijn oor zijn gevoelig en dat blijkt dus ook een uitstraling te zijn van mijn schouder.

----------


## taboe

Ik heb nu voor de 2e keer 2 spuiten in mijn rug gekregen( bij de wervels 4 en 5 ) en nu maar hopen dat het dit keer helpt.
Maar van mijn knie blijf ik erg veel last houden (misschien omdat ik de laatste maanden door de pijn anders ben gaan lopen)

----------

